

Hack the system with The Sex Scandal Technique - b_emery
http://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2012/02/06/sex-scandal-technique/

======
funkah
> _Let me tell you a story about one of my employees in the Philippines. I
> hired Klarc to help me build a habit: at 10:00 every day, he would call me
> and remind me to floss my teeth.

One day, at 10:32, I received a Skype message. "Excuse me Mr. Maneesh Sir
(Klarc always called me sir, even though I asked him not to), I'm so sorry I'm
late. We were hit by a hurricane, and the whole village has no electricity! I
had to run 8 miles to the next village so that I could call you!"_

Wow, how gross is every single aspect of this entire story?!

